# [Emerge]Problema al instalar ppp durante instal (Cerrado)

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

he ido instalando Gentoo y no he tenido ningun problema hasta llegado el momento que llego en un punto que el tutorial me dice que haga emerge ppp.

En este momento el emerge me sale esto en pantalla y no se que hacer.

emerge ppp

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cairo cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]      sys-libs/pam-1.1.0  USE="cracklib nls -audit -debug (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild  N    ]         app-admin/eselect-1.2.9  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 

[ebuild  N    ]           app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]   app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword cairo jpeg lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k -qt4" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1  USE="X -debug -doc -test" 

[nomerge      ]      media-libs/freetype-2.3.11  USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 

[nomerge      ]       x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]         dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r24  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/atk-1.28.0  USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/glib-2.22.4  USE="fam -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 

[nomerge      ]      dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug" 

[nomerge      ]       app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[nomerge      ]        app-admin/eselect-1.2.9  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 

[nomerge      ]         sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace" 

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5  USE="(-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r24  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/pam-1.1.0  USE="cracklib nls -audit -debug (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-auth/pambase-20100310  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2  USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 

[nomerge      ]      dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-libs/readline-6.1 

[ebuild  N    ]        app-shells/bash-4.0_p37  USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/python-updater-0.8 

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace" 

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  USE="-test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 

[nomerge      ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2  USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libXt-1.0.7-r1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="ipv6 uuid -debug" 

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2  USE="crypt nls perl unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 

[nomerge      ]       dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.10  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 

[nomerge      ] app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword cairo jpeg lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k -qt4" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3  USE="-emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 

[nomerge      ]    net-misc/curl-7.19.6  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/bison-2.3  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/sed-4.2  USE="acl nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/acl-0 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-apps/acl-2.2.49  USE="nls (-nfs)" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-apps/attr-2.4.43  USE="nls" 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 

[nomerge      ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cairo cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6  USE="-debug -test" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]      x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[nomerge      ]       x11-proto/xproto-7.0.16 

[nomerge      ]        sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]         sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]          sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  USE="-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild  N    ]         sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1  USE="-emacs" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (runtime_post)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/file-5.03', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bison-2.3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/file-5.03', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bison-2.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.43', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') (runtime_post)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

¿Alguna idea de porque ocurre esto?

He leido que desactive las USE ¿pero cuales de ellas?

Doy las gracias por antemano.

Un saludo compañeros.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

hice un emerge --sync y me dijo que habia un actualización de emerge.

Asi que hice emerge portage tal y como recomienda cuando encuntra una nueva versión y me sale un error muy parecido.

emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild  N    ]      app-admin/eselect-1.2.9  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild  N    ]      app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/sed-4.2  USE="acl nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/acl-0 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/acl-2.2.49  USE="nls (-nfs)" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/attr-2.4.43  USE="nls" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[nomerge      ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/readline-6.1 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  USE="-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[nomerge      ]   app-admin/eselect-1.2.9  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5  USE="(-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-shells/bash-4.0_p37  USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace" 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/bison-2.3  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n  USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') (runtime_post)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/file-5.03', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.9', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/file-5.03', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/acl-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (runtime_post)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20091230', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.43', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/attr-2.4.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sed-4.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/flex-2.5.35', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bison-2.3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/readline-6.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-shells/bash-4.0_p37', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/acl-2.2.49', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/texinfo-4.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/bison-2.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

ya encontre el problema, elegi como ftp el de la UPC y se ve que esta caido.

He elegido otro servidor y ya funciona todo ok.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

uhh que despiole de dependencias circulares....

me parece que tenes un problema en la instalacion del gentoo.

por casualidad, hiciste un bootstrap? y no hicieste un emerge -e system despues?

llama la atencion que quiera emerger gcc glibc y ciertos paquetes del sistema al querer emerger portage...

o sea, eso biene en el stage3 de gentoo. cuando lo despomprimis y haces el chroot, es como que ya lo tenes emergido. no tendria que pedir que lo compiles.

hace un emerge -eav system y fijate si te tira problemas de dependencias circulares tambien. no deberia, compila el sistema de vuelta, y hace el emerge portage a ver si te tira errores.

si no hiciste bootsrap, por ahi te conviene arrancar de nuevo, copiate el make.conf asi not ener que hacerlo nuevamente, y los ficheros que hayas modificado

----------

## elsdello

Buenas pelelademadera,

hice la instalación desde un stage3, estuve buscando información y parece ser un bug que hay en portage que dos paquetes se necesitan entre si para instalarse.

Por ejemplo GCC necesita gcclibs, pero gcclibs necesita gcc para instalarse, por culpa de eso no puedes instalarlo porque un paquete se necesita el otro y al reves.

Segun vi la solucion es obligar a instalar los paquetes por ejemplo:

emerge --oneshot --nodephs gcclibs

con ese comando (que creo que escribi bien) instala el gcclibs sin ninguna de sus dependencias.

Luego ya puedes hacer emerge gcc y funciona perfectamente.

Segun estuve leyendo este problema se ha dado muy a menudo en bastantes paquetes que hay en portage. 

Ahora mismo me pondre a emerger el xorg-xserver a ver si no me da dependencias circulares  :Very Happy: .

En gentoo-wiki hay un tutorial sobre las dependencias circulares por si alguien le interesa.

Un saludo y gracias por preocuparte ^-^.

----------

